# Is this what is called holding?



## cajunmom (Apr 5, 2008)

These are the best shots i could get she is being very shy.


----------



## Lampy (Feb 15, 2003)

that's what I call holding!! Looks like a nice mouthful!


----------



## cajunmom (Apr 5, 2008)

You mean I am getting grandfishies???


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

Most definitely! Congrats! :thumb:


----------

